# FS: Tank, Filter, Light Fixture and Misc items... **SOLD**



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

***TAKING DOWN TANK THIS WEEKEND***

Items will be available as of *Sat. June 5th*. List will be updated as items get spoken for! No holds, first come first serve please and thank you. Best Offers will be considered especially if you take more items.

Can meet up in Surrey or Richmond. I work 9-5pm so will gladly meet on the evenings and weekends. Delivery to other cities can be arranged but please expect a small delivery fee for gas.

1) *20 Gallon Long tank: 30" X 12" X 12*". *$25.00* _(*SOLD*)_
Used as a grow out tank for plants and fish. Clear acrylic lining.
NO meds or other known harmful solutions ever used.
Bought brand new from a member 3 months ago!

2) *Fluval U2 Underwater Filter:* *$35.00 OBO* _(*SOLD*)_
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCatalog/ctl3664/cp17901/si4053759/cl1/fluval_u2_underwater_filter?&query=fluval+u2&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=
Used lightly for 3 months. Comes with all introductory media.
Works great with three effective settings.
Deadly quiet. Had it in my bedroom. Great for turtles especially if you don't want noise.

3) *Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30":* *$60.00 OBO!* _(*SOLD*)_
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57012/si1316051/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
Used lightly for 3 months. 36 Watts works wonders for growing plants especially in a shorter tank!

4) *Elite 75W HOB Submersible Heater: **$5.00* _(*SOLD*)_
Good working condition.

5) *20+ Pounds of Flora Base mixed with natural med. gravel:* *$15.00* [/B] _(*Will trade for 10-20 Gallon filters! HOB or WHY preferably complete with media!*)_
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=as-rfbase12
Was enough to fill my 30X12 footprint 1.5 inches thick.
Bring your own bag or bucket please.

6) *Various sizes of dark sinking driftwood 1 Foot Long +:* *$10.00 each* _(Pending pick-up for several members)_
Pics to follow if any interest.

*For this weekend only I'll be giving out free stem plants for purchases above $20.00 so PM me for the full list!* _(most plants are now spoken for too!)_

Tank almost taken down:









36W Light brightness:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd about the light


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

how old is the flora base Aaron?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably almost 2 years now dude..

Still keeps pH on the low side. Be warned, it'll turn your tank cloudy when you first put it in. Takes about a day and a half to settle.



GreenGanja said:


> how old is the flora base Aaron?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Dayum.. quickest responses I've gotten so far.

All PMs responded to and Light is now pending.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

PM'd for Wood!


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hehehe, where is my wood?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd for tank.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

PM's responded to


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

All big items are now pending after one evening. 

*Only substrate and heater left to be spoken for so far. *

All PMs were responded to and if any sales fall through I'll be notifying members next in line to only be fair. Thank you to members in waiting for your patience.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

if they fail to take the tank pm me ill see if i can take it


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> if they fail to take the tank pm me ill see if i can take it


Will do Mike.

FS Posting updated with status. Recent PMs were replied to.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Posted items updated. All large items are gone to good people! Only thing left pending or for sale are the substrate and driftwood (pending). Will be pm-ing people pics of the driftwood tonight!

*Will trade substrate for any working filters that you have I.E. Aquaclear 20, filter must be powered for 10-20 Gallons or over!*


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything sold please close!!


----------

